# IF I DON'T COMPETE, AM I STILL A BODYBUILDER?



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't want to compete on stage, but, I heard someone say once that if you don't compete you aren't a bodybuilder. But if I'm in the gym building my body then surely I'm a bodybuilder aren't I?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can of worms... lol.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Good question actually. It would be interesting to hear the views on this one.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I don't want to compete on stage, but, I heard someone say once that if you don't compete you aren't a bodybuilder. But if I'm in the gym building my body then surely I'm a bodybuilder aren't I?


you go to the gym your bodybuilding there arent you :death:

so in essence what would you be called?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Juat cause you dont compete dont mean sh!t!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Purists will say no you aren't.

I think you train like a body-builder, but to go all the way, full circle... you must diet and compete.

Someone who plays five-a-side doesn't call themself a footballer, they say that they play football

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone who has competed will know what it takes it is not easy.

If you haven't you just don't know what it's like.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mate i was a fighter(unlicensed) then i got to old to be duckin an divin so i changed my sport to bodybuilding,i can still knock the fckers out if need be, you dont need to be on stage to prove your point mate


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

whats the difference between a bodybuilder and a competitive bodybuilder


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Its all vanity based for me, i dont have a real ambition to ever get on stage at the present moment but whos to say me or who ever never will...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bodybuilding is a lifestyle competing with yourself, competitive bodybuilding is striving to be better than others


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

barsnack said:


> bodybuilding is a lifestyle competing with yourself, competitive bodybuilding is striving to be better than others


good answer. i think the issue for some is that they try to protect the 'bodybuilder' tag from the few that do bicep curls 5 days a week and brand themselves a bodybuilder. in actual fact, on here especially, there are very few like that. the majority of us are bodybuilders whether we like the name or not


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

erm can i change my answer, ive a reputation to protect for giving nonsense answers


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Swings and roundabouts I suppose. I'm sure there are some out there who don't compete onstage but still look better than some that do. But some wouldn't class them as bodybuilders because they haven't stepped on a stage.

Everyone's entitled to an opinion I suppose. Maybe I should compete. After all, I'm only 43. Bernie Cooper is pushing 70!!!!

I've got years ahead of me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why does it matter???


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

if you eat and train like a bodybuilder then your a bodybuilder.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

being a bodybuilder means building your body up not if your on stage or not


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If you go to the park to play football does that make you a footballer?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The issue l have is actually reffering to myself as a bodybuilder as l dont think l justify using the title.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't consider myself to be a bodybuilder.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

if you train, eat and have the lifestyle of a bodybuilder....i would class yourself as a bodybuilder...my mate plays football for a good side like a devision below semi-pro and he classes himself as a 'footballer' another friend does gymnastics and classes himself as a 'gymnast'

If all you do is go to the gym, do 10 sets of curls and then leave, thats a differant story, its like going to the park with 2 mates and a ball and saying how your a footballer....i suppose everybody's interpitation will be differant


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Surely though anybody that goes to the gym whether wanting to lose weight or be "hench" as the kids say these days, is a body builder as they're trying to build their body up to something better?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Surely though anybody that goes to the gym whether wanting to lose weight or be "hench" as the kids say these days, is a body builder as they're trying to build their body up to something better?


I think it was Con who said " if you train to build and reconstruct your body then your a " bodybuilder ""


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think it was Con who said " if you train to build and reconstruct your body then your a " bodybuilder ""


Just did a quick Google to not seem completely clueless , is this who you mean Con Demetriou

I agree with the statement though. To many times we like labelling ourselves something and look down on others which we dont think fit that criteria so therefore shouldnt call themselves that,but we're all in the same boat most of the time.

And from attitude like that is what people get demoralised from and give up on their targets and dreams.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Just did a quick Google to not seem completely clueless , is this who you mean Con Demetriou
> 
> I agree with the statement though. To many times we like labelling ourselves something and look down on others which we dont think fit that criteria so therefore shouldnt call themselves that,but we're all in the same boat most of the time.
> 
> And from attitude like that is what people get demoralised from and give up on their targets and dreams.


You are clueless you nugget Con ( Cornellius parkin ) was a member on here and a very knowledgable fella :lol: . Suffered badly with hypochondria tho.

Like l said in my post l dont call myself as a bodybuilder as l feel my physique doesnt justify it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> You are clueless you nugget Con ( Cornellius parkin ) was a member on here and a very knowledgable fella :lol: . Suffered badly with hypochondria tho.
> 
> Like l said in my post l dont call myself as a bodybuilder as l feel my physique doesnt justify it.


Haha,let me just go get my dunce hat out of the cupboard. Bloody hell though, being in to your fitness and being a hypochondriac, I'd hate to read how all his injuries were life threatening when he pulled his back out.

Fair enough for not calling yourself a bodybuilder if you dont think your physique doesnt justify it but its only comparing it to people at the peak of their bodybuilding journey should I say,doesnt mean you're not.

No differene to someone from Conferene football saying they arent a footballer because their skills dont justify it. They might not be premiership quality but they're still footballers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha,let me just go get my dunce hat out of the cupboard. Bloody hell though, being in to your fitness and being a hypochondriac, I'd hate to read how all his injuries were life threatening when he pulled his back out.
> 
> Fair enough for not calling yourself a bodybuilder if you dont think your physique doesnt justify it but its only comparing it to people at the peak of their bodybuilding journey should I say,doesnt mean you're not.
> 
> No differene to someone from Conferene football saying they arent a footballer because their skills dont justify it. They might not be premiership quality but they're still footballers.


Very valid points.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Very valid points.


I'm not just the UK version of the fosters bloke,got a bit of logic behind me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So how many of you who say you should not have to be on stage to be a Bodybuilder actually compete 

So someone said that they are in the gym building there body but in fact they are in the gym lifting weights so doesn't that make them a weight lifter?

Someone else said if you train like a bodybuilder you are a bodybuilder, so you measure all your food, water as well? Just as kicking a ball in a park does not make you a footballer as being a footballer has many other aspects like daily Physio, diet etc......

Maybe we should say you are a bodybuilder if you train your legs with same frequency and effort as your arms and chest  wonder how many can say that......

Guys your taking all this to seriously if you need a tag to justify yourself then I suggest you get a life


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

absolute rubbish....i don't compete in the tour de france but i'm still a cyclist...if you use weights to build your body you are a bodybuilder, and thats that...lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> So how many of you who say you should not have to be on stage to be a Bodybuilder actually compete
> 
> So someone said that they are in the gym building there body but in fact they are in the gym lifting weights so doesn't that make them a weight lifter?
> 
> ...


You're right. I'm gonna drop the self proclaimed "Pimp Daddy" tag that I have right away.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i knew a bloke who was a marathon runner, he never competed but he was proud to describe himself as a marathon runner...that was his personal sport and he was absolutly correct to describe himself as one.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> absolute rubbish....i don't compete in the tour de france but i'm still a cyclist...if you use weights to build your body you are a bodybuilder, and thats that...lol


No you ride a bike, you don't live the life the cyclists in the tour de France do.......you use weights to build muscle so you are a weight lifter....there is more to being a bodybuilder than throwing some weights around in a gym just as there is more to cyclists than riding a bike or a footballer just kicking a ball.......this is a common topic and this is the comparisons many bring but it is not relevant you do not live the life you lift weights totally different if you think other wise follow my diet for 6 months


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> i knew a bloke who was a marathon runner, he never competed but he was proud to describe himself as a marathon runner...that was his personal sport and he was absolutly correct to describe himself as one.


So he never ran a marathon then? He just ran a long distance?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

If you are fecking massive.. Who exactly are you gonna walk past and them not think of you as a bodybuilder?

I think the only reason anyone (myself included) would not call themselves or anyone else a bodybuilder is they aren't big enough!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

justin case said:


> i knew a bloke who was a marathon runner, he never competed but he was proud to describe himself as a marathon runner...that was his personal sport and he was absolutly correct to describe himself as one.


Lmao how can he be a marathon runner if he never ran a marathon??


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> So he never ran a marathon then? He just ran a long distance?


Exactly what I was about to ask!The non-marathon running,marathon runner is a strange one.......


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

look up the word marathon

also look up the terms bodybuilding and bodybuilder


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm the same as Milky I would never describe myself as a bodybuilder,despite other people probably describing me as such I don't think I warrant that tag.I'm reasonably big,I lift weights and eat a strict diet.Never done a prep though........until I do that and compete I'd feel uncomfortable descring myself as a bodybuilder.That's just my personal take on it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Just a label, if you want to consider yourself a bodybuilder then you can. Don't let others judge you, their opinion is just that, their opinion, and you know what opinions are like (ar5eholes... everyone has them), and they matter not a jot.

Just because a competitive bodybuilder says you need to compete to class yourself as a bodybuilder is irrelevant. It's their (jumped-up) opinion, that's it.

Having said that, ( :lol: ) my own pointless opinion is that if you weight-train to increase muscular size as a priority over strength then you're a bodybuilder, simple.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

If you dont bodybuild then you arent a bodybuilder

If you dont compete then you arent a competitive bodybuilder

Some of my mates who compete look f****** ****, I would like them to tell me I'm not a bodybuilder ! LOL

Anyone who thinks different, take a funnel, bend over and get ready for the kettle of hot water !

As for the marathon thing, I ran marathon distances all the time years ago and ultraruns but not competitive, not racing against others doesnt make me any less of a marathon runner.....as for definitions the original "marathon" from a phidippedes was longer than 26.2 anyways so that would mean marathon runners are not marathon runners anyways ! lol


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

What you call yoursef is upto you, don't suppose anyone really cares, if you are a bodybuilder or competitive bodybuilder, now that is a huge difference..

Training hard, eating right and AAS are all part of it, but, to train for a show and step on stage, the lonliest place in the world, (i used to think it was a boxing ring) and go through a routine, now that comitment demands respect...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DianabolLecter said:


> If you dont bodybuild then you arent a bodybuilder
> 
> If you dont compete then you arent a competitive bodybuilder
> 
> ...


So i am a Marathon runner as i ran one when i was in the Navy.....hell yes i am a distance runner  its a tag guys i don't see why so many are getting frustrated, as i said in my other post call yourself what you want to it does not make it true


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

It makes me cringe when anyone in work refers to me as a bodybuilder, it's happened a couple of times but they have said it because they know I go to the gym not because of how I look. In my mind, I just train by lifting weights, of course the purpose of this training is to get bigger and look better but am I a bodybuilder, certainly not. For me that term is for the people that compete.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

a lot of interesting veiw points .i have competed and i'm probably the only guy in my gym who has apart from the owner. so that makes me a body builder .

howerver i'm not the biggest or most muscular guy in my gym and probably any one comming into the gym would think that they were more body builders than i was. you can be a body builder without doing a contest.Body builder,weight lifter,weight trainer it dosnt rearly matter what you label yourself as


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

are you building your body?

or just say your a human who enjoys the gym lol

seroiusly though you can call yourself a bodybuilder and not compete, just a non competetive one


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

call yourself what you want ,its just a word and nobody owns exclusive rights to the word bodybuilder ,apart from a minority who think just because they compete and diet etc makes a difference lol, some people are just on there high horse ,too much tren i think alpha male syndrome lol


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

he ran marathon distances and took part in amature marathons.

who gives a toss anyway, the sports i indulge in are body building and cycling.....that makes me a body builder and cyclist in my opinion.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My mrs fakes her orgasms - doesn't make her an actress :rolleye:


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bloke down my gym once said if you train to play rugby but never play would you class yourself as rugby player!!

me i dont care:tongue:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

yes. just not a 'competative bodybuilder' as you don't compete


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

stranger..you look fit mate, do you lift weights?

me......yes i weight train.

stranger....what sort of weight training do you do?...bodybuilding, power lifting, or weight lifting?

me.....i just weight train, i'm not professional or entering comps so i can only say i weight train.

stranger....yeah ok but when you weight train what do you try to do?

me.....well i weight train to build strength and muscle.

stranger....oh so you're a bodybuilder then.

me....no i can't call myself that because i don't enter competitions

stranger....but you are using weights to build your body and according to a dictionary that makes you a bodybuilder.

me.....no mate i'm just a weight trainer.

stranger.....feck off you obnoxious prat.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I shy away from referring to myself as a bodybuilder even though I measure and track my food, follow strict diets and train hard in the gym. For much the same reasons as golfdelta and milky gave, i don't feel i justify the title yet.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

I keep telling myself im making my self bigger by using weights this is why i would class myself as a bodybuilder just not a competitve 1, only person i compete against is me and the mirror


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

outlaw said:


> call yourself what you want ,its just a word and nobody owns exclusive rights to the word bodybuilder ,apart from a minority who think just because they compete and diet etc makes a difference lol, some people are just on there high horse ,too much tren i think alpha male syndrome lol


  love how the non competitive guys think the competitive guys are on there high horse when it is you guys that seem to make a mountain out of this mole hill.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> i knew a bloke who was a marathon runner, *he never competed but he was proud to describe himself as a marathon runner*...that was his personal sport and he was absolutly correct to describe himself as one.





justin case said:


> he ran marathon distances and *took part in amature marathons*.
> 
> who gives a toss anyway, the sports i indulge in are body building and cycling.....that makes me a body builder and cyclist in my opinion.


so he competed in marathons so different to you last post then?? he was a competitive marathon runner hell if your going to make a point make it right for gods sake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> stranger..you look fit mate, do you lift weights?
> 
> me......yes i weight train.
> 
> ...


did we hit a nerve??:no: ok you can be a Bodybuilder do we feel better now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If people ask me l say l am into bodybuilding and maybe one day it will pay off.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'd love to see all these "bodybuilders" stand next to Heath n them, look the square in the eye and tell them they're bodybuilders without feelin a mug


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'd love to see all these "bodybuilders" stand next to Heath n them, look the square in the eye and tell them they're bodybuilders without feelin a mug


That's exactly my point!!! But if you were that sort of size and never been on stage in your life...somebody asked and you called yourself a bodybuilder who the fcuks gonna argue!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> I'd love to see all these "bodybuilders" stand next to Heath n them, look the square in the eye and tell them they're bodybuilders without feelin a mug


i have stood next to plenty of Pro's and called myself a bodybuilder i have earned the right to do so........i would like to see you stand next to me and call yourself a bodybuilder


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> so he competed in marathons so different to you last post then?? he was a competitive marathon runner hell if your going to make a point make it right for gods sake


he competed in community stuff and fun runs nothing serious or involving prizes....but he was proud to tell everbody he was a marathon runner, and why should that be taken away from him?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

im ronnie coleman


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

justin case said:


> he competed in community stuff and fun runs nothing serious or involving prizes....but he was proud to tell everbody he was a marathon runner, and why should that be taken away from him?


but he ran marathons against others so i will bet my house he was competitive.....

- - - Updated - - -



bigjuice said:


> im ronnie coleman


that skin lightening stuff is really working


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

who gives a fook, label yourself what you want, im a bit of a bastard but have a da


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb:3479622 said:


> i have stood next to plenty of Pro's and called myself a bodybuilder i have earned the right to do so........i would like to see you stand next to me and call yourself a bodybuilder


I wouldn't mate and that's the point I was tryin to make. Not sure if it went over your head bein a short ass n all


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> but he ran marathons against others so i will bet my house he was competitive.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> that skin lightening stuff is really working


body·build·ing noun \-?bil-di?\

Definition of BODYBUILDING

: the developing of the body through exercise and diet; specifically : the developing of the physique for competitive exhibition

ok i just went onto websters and you are right, i stand corrected......from now on i will consider myself a weight trainer.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have stood next to plenty of Pro's and called myself a bodybuilder i have earned the right to do so........i would like to see you stand next to me and call yourself a bodybuilder


i would HAHA.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i have stood next to plenty of Pro's and called myself a bodybuilder i have earned the right to do so........i would like to see you stand next to me and call yourself a bodybuilder


I would.Wouldn't mean I was right,far from it,but I would.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I wouldn't mate and that's the point I was tryin to make. Not sure if it went over your head bein a short ass n all


Ouch LoL


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Obviously would just say it when no one else is around so i can then deny saying it when you and the others bodybuilders want to laugh and i won't look like a tw*t


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I train mainly for sports fitness - am I a bodybuilder? :whistling:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

I train for strength and to be in good nick,i would'nt class myself as a bodybuilder as im not has dedicated to planning my meals,supps ect.i train hard and eat what i want do abit of gear now and again and see what happens thats that.

- - - Updated - - -



Breda said:


> I wouldn't mate and that's the point I was tryin to make. Not sure if it went over your head bein a short ass n all


racist


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't see how this is even a debate. There are 2 definitions, one who builds muscle and competes and one who builds muscle recreationally.

So you are a bodybuilder under the second definition if you do not compete. It's not a great mystery of life this one, pretty straight forward.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Notice the OP hasnt put a single post in here...

:lol:


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> love how the non competitive guys think the competitive guys are on there high horse when it is you guys that seem to make a mountain out of this mole hill.....


 bit touchy aint ya lol,also check before you spout off mr moderator ,for the record i have and still do compete and even managed to qualify for a british final so get off your high horse you really should learn not to take things so personal nuff said from me all the best mr bodybuilder


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

your a BB if can can get up infront of people in tiny pants lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol I love this thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

outlaw said:


> bit touchy aint ya lol,also check before you spout off mr moderator ,for the record i have and still do compete and even managed to qualify for a british final so get off your high horse *you really should learn not to take things so personal *nuff said from me all the best mr bodybuilder


Oh the irony.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> your a BB if can can get up infront of people in tiny pants lol


My mrs used to be a bodybuilder then :rolleye:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd say almost everyone here is a bodybuilder according to the dictionary definition:



> *bod·y·build·ing*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Excellent! I've finally arrived............ :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I might use the new quoting system to see if we can get a kwik response from Scarb

@pscar.... Nah couldn't do it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@Pscarb


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3479746 said:


> My mrs used to be a bodybuilder then :rolleye:


Not really cos your mrs' pants came off. Although similar not entirely the same


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I call myself a dieter.

My friends call me a bodybuilder


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

bruce lee never competed in martial arts as it wasnt a contact sport back then

but anyone who says bruce lee aint a martial artist needs help


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> I might use the new quoting system to see if we can get a kwik response from Scarb
> 
> @pscar.... Nah couldn't do it


Someones trying to get banned haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

outlaw said:


> bit touchy aint ya lol,also check before you spout off mr moderator ,for the record i have and still do compete and even managed to qualify for a british final so get off your high horse you really should learn not to take things so personal nuff said from me all the best mr bodybuilder


And I am the touchy one ha ha and well done on qualifying for a finals, you seem to like the high horse saying here is one for you Mr qualified for a finals "those in glass houses you know the rest"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HodgesoN said:


> Someones trying to get banned haha


No no one is getting banned it is all light hearted banter well from some


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

There is a difference between bodybuilding, and competitive / professional bodybuilding.



wikipedia said:


> Bodybuilding is a form of physical exercise and body modification involving intensive muscle hypertrophy. An individual who engages in this activity is referred to as a bodybuilder.
> 
> Competitive and professional bodybuilding, bodybuilders display their physiques to a panel of judges, who assign points based on their appearance.


Personally I dont call myself either, but the above certainly distinguishes the difference between the two.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> I might use the new quoting system to see if we can get a kwik response from Scarb
> 
> @pscar.... Nah couldn't do it





Fatstuff said:


> @Pscarb


You don't need the @ guys just the members name I believe


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Question For those who call themselves " bodybuilders "

Have you ever been to a BB'ing show and stood next to some of the competitors ?

Try it, you dont feel much of a bodybuilder then, trust me.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Notice the OP hasnt put a single post in here...
> 
> :lol:


 came in the room dropped his guts and scarpered.....lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Question For those who call themselves " bodybuilders "
> 
> Have you ever been to a BB'ing show and stood next to some of the competitors ?
> 
> Try it, you dont feel much of a bodybuilder then, trust me.


I've stood next to big fat Germans that were wearing speedos on holiday,does that count?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I've stood next to big fat Germans that were wearing speedos on holiday,does that count?


Unless it was Gunther then not really mate.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I did this thread when i first joined ukm 3 years ago.....there are 2 types of BBs, ones that compete and ones that don't

- - - Updated - - -

I did this thread when i first joined ukm 3 years ago.....there are 2 types of BBs, ones that compete and ones that don't


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Think if I called myself a bodybuilder to anyone they would be rolling on the floor in fits of laughter for a good hour!!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO you have 3 categories of BBer, recreational, recreational competing, professional...

Don't think you need to compete to be a BBer

Prime example, Clubber Lang who posts on here, IMO looks better than all but a couple of the competing BBers on here(no ****!!)

but using the logic that you need to compete, he can't be called a BBer while loads that do but have inferior physiques can!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say i body build but I am not a body builder. Much like I also play football but I'm not a footballer.

In my opinion if it's your profession in some forms then you are just that. Unfortunately I am an accountant Haha!!


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

im watching dallas


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unless it was Gunther then not really mate.


Unfortunately not then. I do admire them for their dedication to the sport and how driven they are.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

sue ellen looks like she did when i was a kid {light hearted banter}


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> IMO you have 3 categories of BBer, recreational, recreational competing, professional...
> 
> Don't think you need to compete to be a BBer
> 
> ...


I would be embarrassed to call myself a bodybuilder next to Clubber, he looks like one.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubbers physique is spot on, pretty much my goal, he should be on stage!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Question For those who call themselves " bodybuilders "
> 
> Have you ever been to a BB'ing show and stood next to some of the competitors ?
> 
> Try it, you dont feel much of a bodybuilder then, trust me.


ive stood next to comp. bodybuilders at my gym with photos on the wall and ****. i still feel like a bodybuilder because i look just as good as some of them


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I've been on stage about 5-6 times now. Whilst you may not be a competitive body builder, you are still by definition building up your body so in my eyes are a body builder.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jake87 said:


> ive stood next to comp. bodybuilders at my gym with photos on the wall and ****. i still feel like a bodybuilder because i look just as good as some of them


Any pics then mate ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Any pics then mate ?


X2....You don't look like you even lift in your AVI :lol:


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the castrol gtx man said he was a body builder, but he never made 8 pages of umbrage against him...lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

If someone asked you what sport you do? your answer would be, "BODYBUILDING"

So you obviously are a bodybuilder..


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmmm if u look like a bodybuilder then you are if you dont look like one then your not.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i'm just a filthy old leper with a fetish for iron bars...lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I go to the gym and lift 4-5 times a week but i couldnt in all seriousness call myself a bodybuilder, i dont think you have to compete to be classed as one but i cant take anyone seriously who claims to be a bodybuilder if their diet, training schedule in fact pretty much their whole life doesnt revolve around the moulding and sculpting of their body.

I work out hard, i quite often feel sick during/after and often get that headrush when you have given everything in a set but i dont have my diet locked down (i eat healthy all the time but dont count fcuk all) my body has changed a hell of a lot in the years ive worked out but call myself a bodybuilder? nah!

A bodybuilder is someone lets say like Rack (i mention Rack as his transformation is fcuking incredible and i take my hat off to him) he has knuckled down and got serious, now for me then, and only then can you call yourself a bodybuilder!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jstarcarr said:


> hmmmm if u look like a bodybuilder then you are if you dont look like one then your not.


the question is though Jay is what does a Bodybuilder look like? is a Bodybuilder someone with Abs? or decent arms? for me it would be the whole package including legs (i know a fair % is now going DAMN!!!!!)


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Any pics then mate ?


bit naff but im not david bailey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lukeee said:


> I go to the gym and lift 4-5 times a week but i couldnt in all seriousness call myself a bodybuilder, i dont think you have to compete to be classed as one but i cant take anyone seriously who claims to be a bodybuilder if their diet, training schedule in fact pretty much their whole life doesnt revolve around the moulding and sculpting of their body.
> 
> I work out hard, i quite often feel sick during/after and often get that headrush when you have given everything in a set but i dont have my diet locked down (i eat healthy all the time but dont count fcuk all) my body has changed a hell of a lot in the years ive worked out but call myself a bodybuilder? nah!
> 
> A bodybuilder is someone lets say like Rack (i mention Rack as his transformation is fcuking incredible and i take my hat off to him) he has knuckled down and got serious, now for me then, and only then can you call yourself a bodybuilder!


good post, you don't have to compete but you do have to do more than through some weights around and drink Whey shakes

- - - Updated - - -



jake87 said:


> bit naff but im not david bailey


you also seem to only have half a body?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I go to the gym and lift 4-5 times a week but i couldnt in all seriousness call myself a bodybuilder, i dont think you have to compete to be classed as one but i cant take anyone seriously who claims to be a bodybuilder if their diet, training schedule in fact pretty much their whole life doesnt revolve around the moulding and sculpting of their body.
> 
> I work out hard, i quite often feel sick during/after and often get that headrush when you have given everything in a set but i dont have my diet locked down (i eat healthy all the time but dont count fcuk all) my body has changed a hell of a lot in the years ive worked out but call myself a bodybuilder? nah!
> 
> A bodybuilder is someone lets say like Rack (i mention Rack as his transformation is fcuking incredible and i take my hat off to him) he has knuckled down and got serious, now for me then, and only then can you call yourself a bodybuilder!


Lukee I sort of see where your coming from... but if your not a bodybuilder... what are you?

I think we are all bodybuilders at different levels IMO.

The ones that dont compete have never been given any other name!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> good post, you don't have to compete but you do have to do more than through some weights around and drink Whey shakes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> you also seem to only have half a body?


Fcuk sake thats me having to change my CV yet again then pmsl


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> good post, you don't have to compete but you do have to do more than through some weights around and drink Whey shakes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> you also seem to only have half a body?


you fvcker lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jake87 said:


> you fvcker lol


yep paul was right, only half a body :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Lukee I sort of see where your coming from... but if your not a bodybuilder... what are you?
> 
> I think we are all bodybuilders at different levels IMO.
> 
> The ones that dont compete have never been given any other name!!!


I tell people l am into bodybuilding but l never call myself a bodybuilder.

IMO it demeans the lads who work fu8kign hard for that title.

Its kind of like the word " engineer " used far too losely for people who dont deserve to be called an engineer.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the question is though Jay is what does a Bodybuilder look like? is a Bodybuilder someone with Abs? or decent arms? for me it would be the whole package including legs (i know a fair % is now going DAMN!!!!!)


I would say someone who if dieted could place top 3 in an ok line-up is a bodybuilder. So they would have 2 have legs or atleast ok legs, they wouldn't need abs though as this can easily be achieved with diet.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Lukee I sort of see where your coming from... but if your not a bodybuilder... what are you?
> 
> I think we are all bodybuilders at different levels IMO.
> 
> The ones that dont compete have never been given any other name!!!


I know what you mean jay and i do respect someone that improves their pyhsique etc but on a personal level they would have to live/eat/sleep the bodybuilders way of life for me to class them as a true bodybuilder.

Maybe we need to find a new name for the likes of me lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I know what you mean jay and i do respect someone that improves their pyhsique etc but on a personal level they would have to live/eat/sleep the bodybuilders way of life for me to class them as a true bodybuilder.
> 
> *Maybe we need to find a new name for the likes of me* lol


Cnut ??


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> I tell people l am into bodybuilding but l never call myself a bodybuilder.
> 
> IMO it demeans the lads who work fu8kign hard for that title.
> 
> Its kind of like the word " engineer " used far too losely for people who dont deserve to be called an engineer.


Yeah id agree with that..

The Inbetweeners perhaps pmsl

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> Cnut ??


I will get us some badges done mate!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Yeah id agree with that..
> 
> The Inbetweeners perhaps pmsl
> 
> ...


dont forget to put Big cnut on mine lol x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky said:


> I tell people l am into bodybuilding but l never call myself a bodybuilder.
> 
> IMO it demeans the lads who work fu8kign hard for that title.
> 
> Its kind of like the word " engineer " used far too losely for people who dont deserve to be called an engineer.


I see your point milkiy mate, But I think if you do train every body part, (not just a bisep boy) and you have knuckled down to a decent diet, train consistently. Then IMO I think your a bodybuilder! If you also compete! I would say you are a competetive bodybuilder.

Just my opinion


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I know what you mean jay and i do respect someone that improves their pyhsique etc but on a personal level they would have to live/eat/sleep the bodybuilders way of life for me to class them as a true bodybuilder.
> 
> Maybe we need to find a new name for the likes of me lol


can I name you please??? :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> I see your point milkiy mate, But I think if you do train every body part, (not just a bisep boy) and you have knuckled down to a decent diet, train consistently. Then IMO I think your a bodybuilder! If you also compete! I would say you are a competetive bodybuilder.
> 
> Just my opinion


hey its all about opinion mate, like l say l dont feel to look at me l look like a bodybuilder.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> can I name you please??? :lol:


Oi i aint crab fishing!!

Go on then :wink:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Oi i aint crab fishing!!
> 
> Go on then :wink:


Your a "big fish lifter"


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yep paul was right, only half a body :whistling:


well i posted pictures, i never said i could compete with the pros


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jake87 said:


> well i posted pictures, i never said i could compete with the pros


thought you said you looked just as good as them ?? i was jokin mate look pretty decent to me pal


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Your a "big fish lifter"


I have bagged the odd whopper yeah lol

That sounds so wrong on so many levels pmsl

- - - Updated - - -



jake87 said:


> well i posted pictures, i never said i could compete with the pros


So did you shave or wax all that hair?


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I think of it this way:

Weightlifters train to increase the size of their muscles so that they can, over time, lift heavier weights (get stronger).

Bodybuilders train each area of the body equally to make it look the best it can, keeping fat levels to a constant low level to show off their muscles better. The weights they lift may increase but this is not the objective of the training.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fossman said:


> I think of it this way:
> 
> Weightlifters train to increase the size of their muscles so that they can, over time, lift heavier weights.
> 
> Bodybuilders train each area of the body equally to make it look the best it can, keeping fat levels to a constant low level to show off their muscles better.


so does it make us all weightlifters, as we ALL lift weights ...

body builders is a total encompassing word for the whole art of it ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lukeee said:


> I have bagged the odd whopper yeah lol
> 
> That sounds so wrong on so many levels pmsl
> 
> ...


shaved top half, leg hair is still present


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I have bagged the odd whopper yeah lol
> 
> That sounds so wrong on so many levels pmsl
> 
> ...


And its going to stick!! big fish lifter :laugh:


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> so does it make us all weightlifters, as we ALL lift weights ...
> 
> body builders is a total encompassing word for the whole art of it ...


I suppose you are a weightlifter until you look like a bodybuilder lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fossman said:


> I suppose you are a weightlifter until you look like a bodybuilder lol


i disagree, we are all lifting weights so were weight lifters

the guys the do it all are weightlifting dieters lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

jake87 said:


> shaved top half, leg hair is still present


My mrs would get the right hump what with all that yellow fuzzy fur down the plug 'ole!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

This is such a stupid argument it's frigging hairy ****!

Personally I'm into Bodybuilding that is I'm building muscle as my main goal in the gym and out of it.

I'm not a weight lifter in the truest sense because how much I can lift at a maximum is completely irrelevant to my goals.

Would I say to someone I just met "yes I'm a bodybuilder" in my best Arny impression voice (and I do a mean ass "I'll be back) no like fcuk would I.

Some one asks what my hobbies are one of the replies will be bodybuilding.

You lot call yourselves what the hell you like I know what I am


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> Notice the OP hasnt put a single post in here...
> 
> :lol:


I think you'll find that I have.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

roy shaw couldent compete as a boxer cause he was to old when he came out of prison he had to go unlicensed.like i say being on stage dosent mean you are better


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

vetran said:


> roy shaw couldent compete as a boxer cause he was to old when he came out of prison he had to go unlicensed.like i say being on stage dosent mean you are better


roy shaw didnt exactly ooze discipline, but suppose people have there place


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i must say that i woke up this morning feeling quite liberated now I'm no longer a bodybuilder....i can now neglect my calves and forearms and not feel guilty about it because I'm just a weight trainer..yep this is the first day of my new life..lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm a hobby-builder.

I bodybuild as a hobby and although one day I may consider entering a competition I feel I am someway off at the moment but you gotta have a goal.

Once you have competed you become a bodybuilder IMO.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This could go on for ever..

We are all what ever we want to be...


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> If you are fecking massive.. Who exactly are you gonna walk past and them not think of you as a bodybuilder?
> 
> I think the only reason anyone (myself included) would not call themselves or anyone else a bodybuilder is they aren't big enough!


Being a bodybuilder aint just about being big , some people are big without lifting weights , the difference of opinion here is people who have never competed have never lived the life of a bodybuilder or experienced all the things that go with it so they are confused about the actual meaning of the term , believe me it's not just about going to the gym or lifting weights or trying to build muscle its about having 150% commitment to your training and diet and cardio plus all the hard work that goes into posing and by posing i dont mean tensing your abs in the mirror with your iphone in your hand . A lot of people don't understand the mental strength that a bodybuilder needs to get through his/her prep for a show , many people say they will compete and then they fall off it after a few weeks because they don't have the will to do it they just like the idea of it ......

It's definatley not about who is the biggest either , i competed this year and beat people a lot heavier than me ....

So you talk the talk but do you really walk the walk ...ask your self and if you still want to call your self a bodybuilder then go ahead but i think you'll be fooling yourself


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

bodybuilding is a lifestyle. so if your eating all your meals and giving 100% to your training then yes you are


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm a hobby-builder.
> 
> I bodybuild as a hobby and although one day I may consider entering a competition I feel I am someway off at the moment but you gotta have a goal.
> 
> Once you have competed you become a bodybuilder IMO.


I do it as a hobby too, I would like to compete some day though...

................

You don't have to stand on a stage in a thong to be a bodybuilder.

A bodybuilder is someone who builds their body to a desired shape and size, pretty self explanatory tbh

I know golfers that don't compete in events, what do you call them? Ball wackers? Of course not, they are golfers.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

loganator said:


> Being a bodybuilder aint just about being big , some people are big without lifting weights , the difference of opinion here is people who have never competed have never lived the life of a bodybuilder or experienced all the things that go with it so they are confused about the actual meaning of the term , believe me it's not just about going to the gym or lifting weights or trying to build muscle its about having 150% commitment to your training and diet and cardio plus all the hard work that goes into posing and by posing i dont mean tensing your abs in the mirror with your iphone in your hand . A lot of people don't understand the mental strength that a bodybuilder needs to get through his/her prep for a show , many people say they will compete and then they fall off it after a few weeks because they don't have the will to do it they just like the idea of it ......
> 
> It's definatley not about who is the biggest either , i competed this year and beat people a lot heavier than me ....
> 
> So you talk the talk but do you really walk the walk ...ask your self and if you still want to call your self a bodybuilder then go ahead but i think you'll be fooling yourself


This is not me saying I disagree with you in the slightest.. I agree with everything you have said EXCEPT....

Regardless of how you dress it up or say its not, bodybuilding is about size, it just is. This is obvious if you look at the evolution of Olympia winners starting from Arnie to present day.. And if I was a competitive bb who had the size of say tim sharp for example, who don't get me wrong got himself in fantastic condition.. I still wouldn't feel I could call myself a bodybuilder when in a jumper or hoodie I look average


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> This is not me saying I disagree with you in the slightest.. I agree with everything you have said EXCEPT....
> 
> Regardless of how you dress it up or say its not, bodybuilding is about size, it just is. This is obvious if you look at the evolution of Olympia winners starting from Arnie to present day.. And if I was a competitive bb who had the size of say tim sharp for example, who don't get me wrong got himself in fantastic condition.. I still wouldn't feel I could call myself a bodybuilder when in a jumper or hoodie I look average


So how did i beat a guy 4 stone heavier than me this year at the Britain finals ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> This could go on for ever..
> 
> We are all what ever we want to be...


Yo jay lovin' the avi man!!!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

of course you are

your goal is to build your body -

you get bodybuilders who compete and those who dont

you get powerlifters who train for power lifting and dont compete

you get crazy ass cyclist people who are sht hot a cycling but dont do tour de france


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

loganator said:


> So how did i beat a guy 4 stone heavier than me this year at the Britain finals ?


With a big stick ?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

your building muscle and hitting the gym compete or not your still improving/ body building!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> With a big stick ?


Lmao Milky !


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

loganator said:


> So how did i beat a guy 4 stone heavier than me this year at the Britain finals ?


You are slightly missing my point I think, you could have smashed the competition (not you personally just generalising) but if you came out, put a jumper on, then looked like an average stocky build fella.. Would you then be able to argue with somebody you are a bodybuilder?

I've sort of just worked it out, if it were me you were arguing with I'd understand the work dedication etc etc, but to an average person ?!?

So I guess it depends who it is you are actually talking to?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Yo jay lovin' the avi man!!!


hey Big fish lifter, Ive been cutting


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> You are slightly missing my point I think, you could have smashed the competition (not you personally just generalising) but if you came out, put a jumper on, then looked like an average stocky build fella.. Would you then be able to argue with somebody you are a bodybuilder?
> 
> I've sort of just worked it out, if it were me you were arguing with I'd understand the work dedication etc etc, but to an average person ?!?
> 
> So I guess it depends who it is you are actually talking to?


i think it's you thats completely missing the point as this thread is about " Are you a bodybuilder if you don't compete? " I gave my opinion on bodybuilding and in my points i said it's not just about being big and you said it is ........how would you even know what i look like with a jumper on as im only 5ft 6and a half and 16st so i wouldn't say i look like an average stocky guy plus i tryed explaining the fact that the life of a bodybuilder is about many different things and is a way of life not just about lifting a few weights ......since when do you have to look big with your jumper on to be a bodybuilder anyway lmao!

my opinion is based on personal experience and has nothing to do with me argueing with "an average person " as you stated .........It doesn't matter if Joe Bloggs understands the dedication and what their opinion is and it doesn't matter who you are actually "talking to" because the fact is only a bodybuilder or someone very close to them understands what it is to be a bodybuilder ......

TBH i think your going off topic and talking nonsense now , wtf does an average person understanding the concept and dedication of being a bodybuilder have to do with me beating a guy 4st heavier than me in competition ?.........

I think you assumed that i am some tiny little ripped up dude and was small in my class when the fact is that i won an open class that any height or weight was free to enter.......I was just explaining amongs other things that being big alone does not make you a bodybuilder but you seem to have taken that and tried to make this about something that it's not.....Maybe you should reread this thread a few times before you come back to me with a reply ...

Not being nasty Just saying it how i see it


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mate, with all due respect, did you read the bit I wrote "I'm not talking about you"?

I have no idea about you, I'm sure you are incredible at the sport... But I don't know you, therefore I could not possibly comment on how you look, and because I'm not a moron, I wouldn't try to.

I was talking generally (as I wrote)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys we all have different opinions on this which we are entitled too..

No point in arguing..


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

so what do you call soemone 15,16,17 stone less than 15% BF, consistently taking drugs, training 3,4,5 times every week making sure they eat 300+g protein religiously per day, but have no inclination to get on a stage, as i'm sure there is plenty like that around...

If not a BBer? an extreme gym goer? lol...sure they may not be dieting like a competing BBer, but i think they are probably past the stage where they can say they just work out a bit.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bodybuilding is a lifestyle, and one doesn't have to take it to the extreme by competing to warrant the title "Bodybuilder"...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

we need a professor of English to read this thread and give us a definitive opinion of what we should be able to call ourselves....lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodybuilding


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

If you don't compete then your someone who goes the gym. if you compete then your a bodybuilder - simple.

I'm sorry but if someone was to tell me oh someone's a bodybuilder then automatically I'm expecting someone to look it.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

These fcuking threads will just go on forever and get nowhere......in my opinion...if you dont train legs you cannot be classed in this catagory.

As for wether you compete or not will always be the going round in circles bullsh1t question......however somebody who diets downs,competes..takes it to another level is different than somebody who just throws in a few Oxys and a KFC. :innocent:

Im a bodybuilder...couldnt give a flying what the next man is. :smartass:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> Mate, with all due respect, did you read the bit I wrote "I'm not talking about you"?
> 
> I have no idea about you, I'm sure you are incredible at the sport... But I don't know you, therefore I could not possibly comment on how you look, and because I'm not a moron, I wouldn't try to.
> 
> I was talking generally (as I wrote)


So I'll ask you again then what does wearing a jumper and arguing with Joe public have do do with this thread ?

The Thread is called " IF I DON'T COMPETE, AM I STILL A BODYBUILDER?"........It's not called "CAN I TELL SOME RANDOM GUY THAT IM A BODYBUILDER IF I HAPPEN TO BE WEARING A JUMPER "

Just saying it sounds like your waffling nonsense and going off topic


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Never argue with an idiot , They will bring you down to their level and beat you on experience !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Milky close this thread mate....


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the house we live in is called bodybuilding....the pros enter through the front door, the rest of us have to use the tradesman's entrance.....lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

loganator said:


> Never argue with an idiot , They will bring you down to their level and beat you on experience !


I'll put in simple terms for you...

My opinion = if you LOOK noticeably like a bodybuilder, to the point joe public would KNOW you're a bodybuilder then you are a bodybuilder.

That alright with you, or still off topic?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ditz said:


> I'll put in simple terms for you...
> 
> My opinion = if you LOOK noticeably like a bodybuilder, to the point joe public would KNOW you're a bodybuilder then you are a bodybuilder.
> 
> That alright with you, or still off topic?


Nonsense, plenty of fatties with no midsection, back etc. That look "like" a bodybuilder with a T shirt on. If you don't look like a bodybuilder naked, you're not a bodybuilder... You may be a gym guy with arms or shoulders, that's not the same thing. Also if you have ever done a real contest diet this seperates you from other gym heads.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> I'll put in simple terms for you...
> 
> My opinion = if you LOOK noticeably like a bodybuilder, to the point joe public would KNOW you're a bodybuilder then you are a bodybuilder.
> 
> That alright with you, or still off topic?


Still sounds like waffling nonsense to me , but if you think anyone who competes should be judged by Joe public wearing a jumper before they can call themselves a bodybuilder then your entitled to your own opinion .

Milky, pscarb please close this one down it's getting ridiculous now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

There's body building and competitive bodybuilding, both are bodybuilders but to do a full contest prep takes a certain kind of person


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

- - - Updated - - -

changing the subject


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

jake87 said:


> whats the difference between a bodybuilder and a competitive bodybuilder


One competes and one doesnt?? :lol: !!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

ditz said:


> I'll put in simple terms for you...
> 
> My opinion = if you LOOK noticeably like a bodybuilder, to the point joe public would KNOW you're a bodybuilder then you are a bodybuilder.
> 
> That alright with you, or still off topic?


Can all bodybuilders pleas post pics of themselves so Ditz can look at them and tell you if you are a bodybuilder or not ......

Then we can finally close this thread ... Thanks for clearing that up for us Ditz lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't forget to wear your jumper in pics


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Does it really matter?

You can call yourself a muscle rustler if you like.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Going to the gym does not make you a bodybuilder any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

STOP THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Going to the gym does not make you a bodybuilder any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.


Haha love it!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

For jay


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> For jay


NICE 1 MATE.... its good to give something back:thumbup1:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> hey Big fish lifter, Ive been cutting


Suits you sir!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> For jay


Please tell me u just found that pic online?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> For jay


Ooooooo


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just cos you don't play in the premiership doesn't mean you are not a footballer. You might just enjoy kicking cats


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right I will have my final go at this... lol

A few years ago I read an article in the beef magazine, It was a picture of a well known bodybuilder from the old days. ( sorry I cant remember his name )

He was in good shape, not ripped, he was about 13%bf. The article was stating that thats how competative or non competative bodybuilding was then. They were more about size than condition. where as now its strict dieting down to a ripped condition with minus 10% bf

So my point is, you was called a bodybuilder back then, and Ive not seen anything in the bb history since then that states its now changed!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If thats the case then were all a massive bunch of w/\nkers!!


----------

